# 10 32 Drift breaker new to me recondition



## AJ1978 (Dec 6, 2020)

Found a hard to pass up deal on 2 craftsman snow blowers 1 10/32 and other 8/26?? My questions tonight. 

536.909900 8303. I am looking for a source for a owners/parts manual I know this is a long shot! 

Ideas on throttle cable! 

I am cleaning up motor was full of carbon cheap junky carburetor and other things that need attention. I am awaiting parts for the engine to freshen it up. 

Any info on this machine would be great. Photos to come soon.


----------



## AJ1978 (Dec 6, 2020)

Any help in a manual? I also read of a conversion to allow auger and drive to be independent ?


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Illustrated parts list is still on searspartsdirect.com under 536.909900 although there aren't may parts available for it. Good luck finding the owners manual. Sometimes its tough finding a a 50 year old paper booklet but the guys here surprise me with what they can find.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Both are older models, predate the ones with the Tecumseh transmission. One word of advice, if you need a friction disk you won't find one. But if you have access to a metal lathe, you can get a Toro disk, open the center hole up on it to match the axel and redrill it for the new screw holes. Other parts are a crap shoot due to the age of the blower.
Closest manual I ever found was for a 536-90515 blower.


----------



## AJ1978 (Dec 6, 2020)

Metal lathe will be no problem! These were taken apart and half assembled hence why I am looking for a better IPL than sears parts! But I will figure it out! I was hoping for a trans but will def get the toro disc if needed. Do we have a part number for that toro part! 

Replacing all 3 chains as the auger chain was seized and right wheel chain was terribly loose, waiting on rest of my engine parts for a refresh. Still have to go through the gear box!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Unfortunately it's been a few years since I did that one. I just took measurements on the one in the machine and started looking for comparable diameter and width units and remember the one I found was listed for Toro. Been so long, don't remember much else on it. Sorry.


----------

